# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  REPRESENTANTE TÉCNICO COMERCIAL - AREQUIPA

## SOLAGRI PERÚ S.A.C.

Estamos en la búsqueda de profesionales de primer nivel para cubrir el puesto de:  *REPRESENTANTE TÉCNICO COMERCIAL Zona: Arequipa, Majes*  *CONVOCATORIA CERRADA*  *Descripción* 
- Agrónomo o afines con experiencia en ventas de productos nutricionales agrícolas.
- Realizar ensayos en campo.
- Conocimientos de la zona.   *Requerimientos* 
- Educación mínima: técnico
- 2 años de experiencia
- Contar con licencia de conducir A-II-A.
- Disponibilidad inmediata.   *Los interesados enviar su currículum al correo: administracion@solagri.pe
Asunto del correo: RTC-Arequipa* Temas similares: Artículo: Rafael Roncagliolo: Retirar representante de Perú ante la FAO es un despropósito Se Busca Representante en Perú Artículo: Designan representante del Minagri ante proyecto Jaén-San Ignacio-Bagua Artículo: Designan a representante alterno del Minagri ante Comisión de recuperación del Titicaca Junta Nacional del Café elige hoy a nuevo presidente, representante de 38 mil familias cafetaleras

----------

